# 40's rollfast , going to get a make over !!!



## Tin machine (Aug 16, 2013)

this bike is solid ,parts are in good condition , everything is working well on it , I PLAN to fix this bike up , i may do a gender change on the bike ? started cleaning it today


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 16, 2013)

Looking good!
Those are big bikes, full-size, and with the truss-fork they ride great when everything is freshened up. 
You've cleaned, now overhaul, ride it!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 16, 2013)

Aha, wouldn't have thought there'd be that much og paint left under that repaint!


----------



## Tin machine (Aug 17, 2013)

*into the blue today*

after some goop and some scrubin !! this where we are today


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 17, 2013)

It is coming back to life lol


----------



## Tin machine (Aug 17, 2013)

*this old girl is starting to pur !!!*

every little bit gets a little bit better !!


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 17, 2013)

Another ladies bike saved from an untimely demise.  Still proudly bearing her maker's name.

Dave


----------



## Tin machine (Aug 18, 2013)

*undecided SHOULD I gender change this bike ?*

hey folks , I Want to do a gender change on this bike / would you recomend it or not ?  I am undecided , thanks in advance for the advice !!


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 18, 2013)

thumbs down


----------



## Tin machine (Aug 18, 2013)

*one not for why ?*

thanks ALW can you elaborate on why you would not do it ? please


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 18, 2013)

I like it the way it is


----------

